# tclList zu std::vector



## Der Wolf (10. Juli 2008)

Seied gegrüßt,

ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen. Ich schreibe derweil an einer Tcl-Extension und müsste einer C-Funktion die gewrapped werden soll eine Menge Parameter übergeben, die
derweil in einer Tcl-Liste festhängen.  
Kann mir vllt jemand verraten, wie ich die Liste so parsen kann das daraus ein std::vector mit float Werten wird? Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.
Wenn ich die Parameter einzeln übergeben würde hätte die Funktion nachher mehr als 12 Parameter die sie erwartet und das ist mir persönlich etwas zu viel  

Gruss
Der Wolf


----------

